# Another new lamb already



## HappyPalace (May 19, 2012)

It's only been 3 weeks since we brought Daisy home, but we found a sister for her last night.  Meet Violet - 2 weeks old, black Shetland.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 19, 2012)

What a cutie pie! Congrats!


----------



## purplequeenvt (May 19, 2012)

You are going to love that Shetland! I acquired my first 3 Shetlands last fall and I am absolutely in love with them and their babies! We have raised sheep for almost 12 years and the Shetland's personalities are completely different from any other sheep I've met.


----------



## Bridgemoof (May 21, 2012)

Adorable!!!!!


----------



## HappyPalace (May 21, 2012)

We do love her, and she fit in right from the start.  She's less skittish than Daisy, and when she hops she looks like she's on springs!  She's already eating more than Daisy does.


----------



## Erins Little Farm (May 21, 2012)

So cute!


----------

